

Over 75 Law Professors Called for Halt of ACTA - nextparadigms
http://www.wcl.american.edu/pijip/go/blog-post/academic-sign-on-letter-to-obama-on-acta

======
nextparadigms
This is relevant now, because the EU Parliament will vote if they pass ACTA or
not on January 26th, just 6 days from now.

A few countries, including US and Canada have already signed ACTA, but if EU
signs it, too, it will have global ramifications.

More information on ACTA:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=citzRjwk-sQ>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bERAf5KAg&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bERAf5KAg&feature=related)

Taking action for Europeans (call/e-mail your own EU Parliament members):

<http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meps/en/full-list.html>

